# Meteor 3 pedals



## Boris (Oct 26, 2011)

This is what I found when I opened up a Meteor 3 pedal. I expected to find a nut, lock washer and bearing cone. Any ideas on how I'm supposed to get this apart for cleaning without doing any damage? I don't even know what I'm looking at here. Thanks.


----------



## Boris (Oct 27, 2011)

C'MON, don't be shy, surely someone can tell me how to get this pedal apart without damaging it.


----------



## Boris (Oct 28, 2011)

*Seriously? No one?*

*​*Seriously? No one?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 28, 2011)

That pedal has been a dead end for me as well not being threaded



Dave Marko said:


> *​*Seriously? No one?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 28, 2011)

A bit impatient, aren't we now? It looks like the cone is peened onto the axle, and it is not made to come apart.  Jet Spray Gumout could work to clean the bearings in situ, and then pack in some new grease.  If there is more serious trouble the part that looks like a rivet head can be ground off and it should come apart.  Then you can either find a rebuildable pedal axle to replace it, or if the original is big enough, drill and tap a hole in the end to take a screw that replaces the rivet head.


----------



## Boris (Oct 28, 2011)

Andrew Gorman said:


> A bit impatient, aren't we now?
> 
> Yep, impatient, that's me! Just didn't want the question to get lost in the fog. Anyway, I'm glad to know that there wasn't some mystical disassembly process that I was missing and that I'm not alone.
> I will take your Gumout/regrease approach, as there are no major issues with the pedals, they're just dirty and with caked with old grease.
> Thanks


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 28, 2011)

Hope I didn't come across as too cranky... The gumout usually works pretty well, just keep it from dripping on any paint or plastic.  Aerosol litho grease is easy to get into these "sealed for life" parts.


----------



## Boris (Oct 28, 2011)

Andrew Gorman said:


> Hope I didn't come across as too cranky.
> 
> Nah, I knew you were just having fun. Well, done and done. The bearings now roll smoothly! But I thought dumb design was only reserved for modern manufacturing. I don't know how this design ever got approved at Torrington. There, I've had my little vent. There you go Chris, Andrew solved our problem.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 28, 2011)

*thanks, but*

Is there a way to remove the small securing washer underneath the end caps over the pedal block bolts?
Chris


----------

